# New AV gear = going to the dentist office?



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

Why is it that I get so excited when I get new gear but it feels like I'm going to the dentist office when I have to re hook everything up!?! Wow is me! Lol

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I dunno, maybe I'm a bit of a geek, but I always enjoyed hooking up all that kinda stuff. I'm kinda dumbfounded by some of my co-workers who find this stuff really intimidating, seems so intuitive to me :huh:


----------



## Tweaked05 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm not intimidated by doing it, I just don't enjoy the work. I do love the results though.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

This weekend I was up grading my ceiling speakers to a larger model but I had to get a dremmel and a reciprocating saw. I am hanging a projector today and having an electrician come out Wednesday to put in an outlet and run a long HDMI cable. I have friends that are into AV and help but it's a little time consuming and a pain. I'm just trying to get done by the Super Bowl


----------

